# CAO Flavors Tour 2006 -- Columbus, Ohio May 26th



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Guys,

I just got this e-mail from my local Tinder Box (excuse his English, lol):

First all I would like to thank all of you who came out for the Partagas Roullette Night, I hope you all had fun. Now check this out, we have a HUGE and I do mean HUGE event coming up May 26th starting at 5:30 p.m.. The event is with C.A.O flavors tour well I know most of you do not like flavored cigars but trust me you will still want to be here for this event, It will be a very good time. We are fortunate to get this event here, there are only two per state, and we got picked for this event, because our crowd is so diverse and willing to try anything right?. This event will be the biggest in Ohio I can promise you that...................C.A.Os Vice President, world renown, lady of cigars Aylin Ozenger will be here and if you dont know who she is just pick up any cigar magazine and find a C.A.O ad thats her. Also C.A.O rep Miguel schoedel will be here along with the Flavorettes............what are the flavorettes? you ask. They are 7 of the hottest girls you have ever seen, each representing a specific flavor, Need I say more ok how about FREE cigars and door prizes. Fados Irish Pub next door will furnish outside seating for our customers so you drink and smoke. So as usual I hope too see you there..............................so whats your flavor? 

I've sent a PM to a couple guys who I know who are local, but is there anyone else that can make it? The restaurant noted above is remarkable AND cigar-friendly!

If you need any other info, directions, or contact info, let me know by posting here or PMing me! This guy has been talking about this event for months...it's going to be huge! :w

Friday, May 26 -- CAO Flavors Tour / Columbus HERF
Tinder Box
4028 Townsfair Way
Columbus, OH 43219


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> ...what are the flavorettes? you ask. They are 7 of the hottest girls you have ever seen, each representing a specific flavor...


 mmmmm...flavorettes! :dr

As I told Todd...

Dibs on Earth Nectar Petite Corona.
:z


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bump for next week's extravaganza.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Well it was a blast as expected...









Wade, the manager at the B&M and a girly









I'm the ugly one









The crew...left to right, my friend Chris, Chris (Buckeye), yours truly, and Tim (whiteboard)









Need I say more?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

You naughty girl you...









They weren't hard on the eyes...









CAO Vice President Aylin Ozgener and I.

To Chris and Tim, you were a blast to hang out with, throw a few back, and light a few up. Great guys, great times, can't beat it. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> I'm the ugly one


She dosn't look to sure about standing next yo you.. Not sure if she is scared or what...

:r


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> She dosn't look to sure about standing next yo you.. Not sure if she is scared or what...
> 
> :r


That is because she just got done rolling his tongue back in his mouth. We had a great time though even if Todd spend half of his time chasing around half naked woman.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> She dosn't look to sure about standing next yo you.. Not sure if she is scared or what...
> 
> :r


Dont be Haten on Todd...Lol..The Biotch just had a fake a$$ smile which most do.. or Todd has his finger up her a$$.:r

:r ..you guys look like ya had a good time..Especially Todd..Lol..Waiting for Justinphilly to pic me up as we speak for the Jersayyyy Memorial Herf.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> :r ..you guys look like ya had a good time..Especially Todd..Lol..Waiting for Justinphilly to pic me up as we speak for the Jersayyyy Memorial Herf.


You should have seen her face when he asked her if she wanted to see *his* flavored stick. We could not get the camera out fast enough for that one.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Buckeye said:


> That is because she just got done rolling his tongue back in his mouth. We had a great time though even if Todd spend half of his time chasing around half naked woman.


 Yea. Todd was the flavor the week. :r









_*
It's a marvelous night for a moontrance 
With the stars up above in your eyes...*

_Hey...those aren't your eyes..._ :r

_-------------------------------------------

Great to meet both of you guys and a heck of a good time.

Let's do it again soon ... after Todd gets back from the flavorettes tour.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Andyman said:


> She dosn't look to sure about standing next yo you.. Not sure if she is scared or what...


:r

She was running from me all day, and I just happened to scoot next to her quick enough for a pic to be snapped, after that she slapped me. :r



Buckeye said:


> That is because she just got done rolling his tongue back in his mouth. We had a great time though even if Todd spend half of his time chasing around half naked woman.


Hey, we had good seats with a good, uh, "view". What more can a guy do?



Rock Star said:


> Dont be Haten on Todd...Lol..The Biotch just had a fake a$$ smile which most do.. or Todd has his finger up her a$$.:r


It was both. 



Buckeye said:


> You should have seen her face when he asked her if she wanted to see *his* flavored stick. We could not get the camera out fast enough for that one.


Hey, I had fun with her later that night, that's all I'm gonna say. Yea right.



whiteboard said:


> Great to meet both of you guys and a heck of a good time.
> 
> Let's do it again soon ... after Todd gets back from the flavorettes tour.


Absolutely.


----------

